# Sharp Elite 70"



## mclebron23 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey guys, just recently found a 70" Elite LED for locally for $2500. Is this price too good to pass up? Its supposedly in "excellent condition" and cones with 3D glasses, and stand. I'll have to drive an hour to pick it up.

Is there anything specific I should look for? Was the color issues (cyan ect.) and the pulsating ever fixed with a firmware update? I have until Saturday to decide. This is a big purchase for me so if I do end up buying it, it will be my TV for at least 5 years. By then hopefully oled will be the main technology with all the issues ironed out and be affordable in big screen sizes.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Is this a used TV? If so, how old is it, features?
My 1st search, found this. Brand new, full warranty!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/panasonic-65-class-64-1-2-diag--led-4k-ultra-hd-tv-2160p-120hz-smart-hdtv/3924033.p?id=1219094473286&skuId=3924033&cmp=RMX&ref=25&loc=SHP&srccode=cii_45538312&cpncode=39-24177573-2

And it is the same price, though 5" smaller.

Or this:

http://www.amazon.com/Sharp-LC-70UQ17U-70-inch-Aquos-1080p/dp/B00HZZZMNI/ref=dp_ob_title_ce

This one is cheaper & brand new! Though only 1080p instead of 4K .


----------



## mclebron23 (Mar 15, 2014)

Its used, he bought it November 2011. He estimated less than 8000 hours on it which us nothing for an LED. This TV is the sharp Elite pro 705xfd which retailed for $8000. Arguably the best led ever made. The 4k TV you linked is nice but I don't know much about it. Its most likely not better than the elite for picture quality and I'm not really interested in 4k. The other TV is just a 70" sharp aquos.


----------

